# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  محمود عبدالعزيز ....................................

## الملك

*هذا جزء من  تقرير إخباري  ورد في جريدة فنون 
"مشهد جمهور الحوت ولحظات الترقب خارج المسرح تجعل  الشخص يتفكر في سر هذا الحب الخرافي لفنان الشباب الاول ومحطم الارقام  القياسية في مبيوعات التزاكر على مسارح بلادي المختلفة، كما للحوت رهبة  وعظمة تبدو جلياً بمجرد وصوله لارض المسرح، وفي استطلاع لراي عشاقه افاد عبد  الله ادم الطاهر من سكان السلمة ان الاقدار ساقت اقدامه لحفل معشوقه الاول  محمود وهو دابه في كل حفل حيث لا يقبل ترك الحفل لاي سبب مهما كان، وقال  ان محمود اشبع جمهوره بروائع اغانية الخالدات على حد تعبيرة، ايده عباس ابو  بكر من سكان امدرمان قائلاً (بنحبو لانو بحبنا) في اشارة لتبادل الحب  وترابط جمهور الحوت وقال عباس بانفعال كفايه علينا نشوفو ونزوب في صوتة  ونغني معاه واكد على مداومته حضور الحفلات في كل مسارح العاصمة مهما بعدت  قائلاً (المهم نصل للحوت والرجعة ما مشكلة).
" صدح الحوت من جديد باحد درر الحقيبة رائعة سيد عبد  العزيز (من حور الجنان) تفاعل معها الجمهور بادب حوتي يدل على وعي هذا  الجمهور فيما ردد اخرون خلف الحوت الذي اعاد مقطع (يهواك الجنوب واليك  ينقاد الشمال) لاكثر من ثلاث مرات في اشارة واضحة لاهمية ان يظل السودان  موحداً تفهمها الجمهور بالتصفيق الحار والهتاف وفي ختام الاغنية كشف محمود  عن سرها قائلاً انها احد الروائع التى قام بأدائها في برنامج (اغاني واغاني)  وقال ان الاغنية تحمل معاني انسانية جميلة  واشارات واضحة لمعاني نسعي جميعاً لتحقيقها والوقوف عندها مشيراً للوحدة  ليقف الجميع في مشهد نادر ويعلوا التصفيق والهتاف من جديد"
                       ... (إنتهى التقرير)... 
تعليق : (هذا هو محمود عبدالعزيز كاريزما عاليه وقبول حد الدهشه. لم تصنعه آلة إعلاميه ولم يقف وراءه رجل مال).  
تخريمه: نفخر بمريخيتك يا حوته.

*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*محمود فنان لكن الكلام ده كان زمان
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دا الإمبراطور ... قائد ثورة الفنان الشباب .. له التحية.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دا الإمبراطور ... قائد ثورة الفنانين الشباب .. له التحية.
                        	*

----------


## الملك

*محمود عبدالعزيز حكاية جيل وأسطورة نغم..
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*محمود عبدالعزيز فنان بمعني الكلمة

*

----------

